# Clogs, Bogs, and Dogs



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the review…I'll stay away from this product !


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you. I thought the Diablo discs, with all those little holes that don't suck up anything were bad.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The Freud Diablo disks do have the universal hole pattern, which is unfortunate. The abrasives on the Freud are vastly superior to these Dewalts. 
I guess it's time to order some Klingspor.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I buy mine from Klingspor. I found out a long time ago that just because something had a "brand" name on it, it doesn't always mean it's that great.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Pinto- Have you tried the Abranet discs? They are the best I have ever used: don't load up and provide excellent dust collection. They also last forever (if you don't snag and edge and tear them). Considering their speed and longevity, I think they are the best value in sanding discs.


----------

